# Free Train Songs From McDougall



## scottyfoothill (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello Friends,
As many folks have joined up on STP since the last time I posted this, I thought I'd send it along once more. These are some songs from a couple of my CD's all about trains/traveling. You may have heard some of them on some of Widerstand's videos and here you can download them if you wish. Safe travels...

stpsongs.mcdougallmusic.com


----------



## macks (Jan 26, 2010)

McDougall makes some kickass music that will rock your face in! 

And if you get the chance to see a live show, do it!!

Very good to listen to to get pumped up for a journey.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jan 26, 2010)

Solid host, that's probably the fastest Ive ever downloaded anything. 1.30mb/sec

And good fuckin tunes, cant get enough of this stuff on myspace. Trying to find me someone with a credit card to buy the rest of your songs. Now I have a 6 song fix for now...

keep it up brother. Ohh and hows about a tour over to Toronto!! haha

cheers,
-Ryan


----------



## bote (Jan 31, 2010)

truly excellent, thanks man


----------

